# Suche Kaufberatung für Notebook, ca. 800 Euro



## Stryker79 (6. Oktober 2011)

*Suche Kaufberatung für Notebook, ca. 800 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,


ich bräuchte (mal wieder) eure Hilfe...
Mein jetziges Notebook, 6 Jahre alt, hat wohl leider die Grafikkarte oder das Display zerbröselt. Ich bekomme auf jeden Fall schöne bunte Kästchen und Striche beim Einschalten. Da sich auf Grund des Alters eine Reparatur wirtschaftlich nicht lohnt, hat mein Finanzminister (= Ehefrau ) mir ein 800-Euro Budget für einen neuen Notebook genehmigt 

Tjo, was sollte das Ding können:
- etwas Spielen wäre natürlich schön (wobei mir klar ist, dass ich keinen High-End-Gamer PC für 800 Euro bekommen werde); wobei meine jetzigen Spiele auch auf dem alten Notebook liefen (wenn auch mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen)
- 17 Zoll Display wäre schön, aber kein zwingendes Muss
- bei Amazon erhältlich sein (komischer Wunsch, ich weiss... Aber ich hab noch fast 100 Euro an Gutscheinen von meinem Geburtstag - meine Studienkollegen sollten aber eigentlich wissen, dass ich eh keine (Fach-)Bücher lese ). Daher würde ich die Gutscheine gerne in diesem Zuge "verpulvern" - auch wenn bei Amazon das Notebook vermutlich 30-50 Euro teurer sein wird. 

Hab mir mal paar Modelle selber ausgesucht, aber kA ob die wirklich viel taugen...


Samsung RC720 für 742 Euro:
Samsung RC720-S03DE 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Acer Aspire 5745DG für 799 Euro:
Media Markt. Notebook: Acer Aspire 5745DG-484G50Bnks nur 799.00 €

Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8573TG für 799 Euro:
Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8573TG-2414G75Mnkk 39,6 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

HP Pavilion DV7-6140 für 799 Euro:
HP Pavilion dv7-6140 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Tjo, meine Vorschläge hab ich primär über die Grafikkarte und den Preis rausgesucht...

Wäre supi, wenn jemand die Teile beurteilen kann, ob die halbwegs was taugen und ich diese "ruhigen Gewissens" kaufen kann.

Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen, bitte aber an die 800 Euro Budget denken (850 wären vlt. noch möglich, bei 900 wird mein Finanzminister wohl das Budget nicht bewilligen ) und nach Möglichkeit bei Amazon verfügbar sein...


Vielen Dank zusammen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2011)

Eine HD 6850 GPU zu diesem Preis mit 17" ist schon mal nicht schlecht - auch wenn es sich um GDDR3-VRAM anstatt schnellem GDDR5 handelt:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2414G50Mnkk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ansonsten - wenns ums spielen geht wäre auch eine GTX 460m zu empfehlen.
Einfach bei Amazun nach "GTX 460M" suchen.
Aber die Notebooks damit sind um einiges teurer als die mit einer HD 6850


----------



## Stryker79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Die GTX 460M fängt irgendwo bei 1000 Teuronen an, des wäre mir dann doch bissle viel 
Taugt die HD 6850 etwas? Dann such ich mal nach der GraKa...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Für 800€ kann man eine 460m vergessen. Die gibt es erst ab ca 1000€


Die Grafikkarten, die Du bis 800€ bekommen kannst, dürften neben der 540m maximal eine Nvidia 550m, 555m, AMD 6850, AMD 5850 oder 5870 sein. Wobei die AMD-Karten ungefähr gleichstark sind (die 5870 gibt es idR nur mit DDR3, so dass die nicht besser als eine 5850 ist) und mit der 555m zu vergleichen sind, die 540m ist schon ein gutes Stück schwächer, aber sehr sehr weit verbreitet bei den Modellen um die 600-1000€ und auch noch "o.k" für aktuellere SPiele. Die 550m liegt zwischen der 540m und den anderen Karten.

Vlt gibt es noch was von HP mit einer AMD 6770, die wäre ca. mit der 550m vergleichbar.

Alle Karten sind natrürlich bei weitem nicht so stark wie die gleichnamigen Desktopkarten, also eine AMD 6850 für Notebooks ist nicht mal ganz so stark wie eine AMD 6770 für Desktop-PCs. Allgemein wärst Du also mit einem PC für 400-450€ schon besser bedient als mit einem 800€ Notebook... ^^ MUSS es wirklich ein Notebook sein?


Hier wäre ein MSI mit einer Nvidia 550m: MSI Gaming GE620DX-I548W7H - 15.6" Notebook - Core I5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hier mal der link zu mehr techn Daten: MSI GE620DX-i548W7H (0016G5-SKU4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Von Acer gibt es viele in 17 Zoll mit einer 6850, bestimmt auch einige bei amazon, schon ab 650€: 6850 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 15", bis 17.9" | Geizhals.at Deutschland vielleicht kannst Du Deiner Frau, wenn die in Mathe nicht gut war, ja einfach sagen "guck mal, Schatz, 650€ - das sind 150€ weniger als 800€, da spar ich 150€ ein. Dann haben wir ja das Geld für ein Notebook für 950€ !  " 


Ansonsten gibt es wie gesagt nen Haufen MOdelle mit ner 540m. 


Hier mal Benches zur 540m NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ vor allem weiter unten auch SPiele. rechts neben den Benches siehst Du eine Liste mit weiteren Links zu anderen Grafikchips.Somit kannst Du schauen, was sich lohnt und was nicht.


----------



## Stryker79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag's mal so: Nen Desktop-PC hab ich bereits, allerdings steht der im dunklen Kämmerlein... Daher würde ich nen Notebook bevorzugen, welchen ich eben auch mal auf der Terrasse / Balkon oder so benutzen kann...
Bin ja auch nicht der High-end-Gamer sondern eher "Gelegenheitszocker" 

Desweiteren spielt meine Frau auch ganz gerne mal am PC, daher wäre ein halbwegs gutes Notebook als 2. Gerät schon schöner, damit ich dann die Frau ins Kämmerlein verbannen kann 


Hab mir mal Notebooks mit ner 6850 angeschaut, fand folgendes Modell nicht ganz schlecht:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2634G50Mnkk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
bzw. mit 8 GB RAM:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2418G50Bnkk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Mit ner 540m hätte ich folgende Notebooks entdeckt:
Asus X73SV-TY152V 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz-silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ganz interessant fand ich folgendes Modell:
Samsung RF711-S08DE 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kannst du mir sagen, ob die (speziell der letzte Link, der Samsung) rein technisch gesehen was taugen? Dass ich die Games nicht mit höchster Auflösung spielen kann, ist mir klar. Mir geht's halt darum, dass ich "alte" Spiele (so 1-2 Jahre alt) halbwegs flüssig spielen kann... Viel mehr werde ich bei 800 Euro wohl auch nicht verlangen können 
Leider kenn ich Samsung bei Notebooks nicht wirklich, kann also die Qualität hier überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Von Acer hab ich schon gehört, dass die Kühlung wohl oft nicht der Renner sein soll...

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Samsung wäre von der Leistung her halt vergleichbar mit dem Asus. Die 540m ist da halt der entscheidende Faktor. Das Samsung dürfte halt etwas "robuster" verarbeitet sein, daher kostet es mehr. Vielleicht ist auch nur das Display besser, vlt ist es von jedem etwas. 

Leistungsmäßig wären die Acer natürlich für Spiele stärker wegen der Grafikkarte. Benches zur 540m hab ich ja verlinkt, wenn Dir das reicht, kannst Du natürlich auch das Asus oder Samsung nehmen.


----------



## Stryker79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Okay, nach nem langen Wochenende und viel Gelaber mit meiner Frau würde sie nun nen Desktop-PC bevorzugen... Allerdings wird das Budget nicht erhöht 

Wie auch immer: Hab nun also 800 Euro für nen Desktop-PC... Problem dabei: Ich brauche zusätzlich Monitor + Keyboard / Maus.

Als Monitor würd ich mir nen 24" Syncmaster von Samsung holen:
Samsung SyncMaster B2430L 59,9 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Mit den Syncmaster-Modellen bin ich bisher recht gut gefahren.
Da das Ding 145 Euro kostet, bleiben also ~650 Euro für PC incl. Win 7 (64 Bit Version).
Dazu kommen Maus + Tastatur, ca. 20 Euro (http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tasta...14?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1318234816&sr=1-14)

Hätte also etwa 630 Euro für den PC incl. Win 7...
Der Rechner sollte auch über Amazon verfügbar sein (wegen Gutscheinen) und nach Möglichkeit doch recht "leise" sein (mag es nich, wenn das Ding pustet wie ne Flugzeugturbine )

Gestolpert bin ich über folgende Rechner:
GAMER PC AMD Phenom II X4 840 Quad Core 4x3,2GHz - Asus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
--> 579 Euro, ne GTX460 mit 1GB DDR5 und AMD Quadcore-CPU

http://www.amazon.de/ANKERMANN-PC-T...43?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1318235812&sr=1-43
--> 530 Euro (+ 90 Euro für Win 7 = 620 Euro), ne GTX550 mit 1GB DDR5 und AMD Six-Core "Thuban" Phenom II X6 1055T (6x 2.80GHz)

Taugen die halbwegs was? Nehme natürlich gerne auch Vorschläge entgegen, bitte aber Amazon-verfügbar und fertig zusammengebaut... Budget wie oben beschrieben wegen Monitor, Keyboard + Maus etwa 630 Euro max. (und Windows 7 sollte dabei sein)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Also, der mit der GTX 460 wäre da wohl die bessere Wahl, aber für den Preis ginge es natürlich eigentlich deutlich besser... aber amazon ist halt auch nicht grad eine PLatform, bei der hardware SEHR günstig ist  


Ich finde den hier sehr gut: shinobee Gamer PC #3789 AMD Phenom X6 1090T HEXACORE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  einziges "Problem" ist der Sechskerner, der an sich unnötig ist - das ginge mit einem gleichstarken Vierkerner auch ein paar Euro preiswerter. Aber die CPU ist besser als der X840 in dem PC iot der GTX 460, und die GRaka ist auch besser. Dazu ist auch ein wirklich gutes Mainboard drin (das steht ja auch nicht bei jedem PC dabei, welche Bauteile da genau drin sind)


----------



## Stryker79 (11. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, der mit der GTX 460 wäre da wohl die bessere Wahl, aber für den Preis ginge es natürlich eigentlich deutlich besser... aber amazon ist halt auch nicht grad eine PLatform, bei der hardware SEHR günstig ist



Gut, als Alternative könnte ich ja den Monitor bei Amazon bestellen, dann hätte ich meine Gutscheine erstmal weg...
Dann könnte ich den PC auch woanders holen - Hauptsache zusammengebaut und ich hab damit keine Arbeit mehr 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde den hier sehr gut: shinobee Gamer PC #3789 AMD Phenom X6 1090T HEXACORE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  einziges "Problem" ist der Sechskerner, der an sich unnötig ist - das ginge mit einem gleichstarken Vierkerner auch ein paar Euro preiswerter. Aber die CPU ist besser als der X840 in dem PC iot der GTX 460, und die GRaka ist auch besser. Dazu ist auch ein wirklich gutes Mainboard drin (das steht ja auch nicht bei jedem PC dabei, welche Bauteile da genau drin sind)



Also wenn du ausserhalb von Amazon noch nen guten PC kennst, der für ähnlichen Preis besser ist, wäre das echt super 
Falls nicht, hole ich mir dann diesen PC von Amazon... Für meine Spiele-Anforderungen (bzw. meiner Frau) dürfte der vermutlcih reichen - wobei ich natürlich auch nen "besseren" PC für gleichen Preis nehmen würde (da sind wir Schwaben ja etwas eigen).

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Also, den ich das rausgesucht hab ist für den Preis als KomplettPC schon sehr gut. Hier ein ähnlicher NBB Preismacher III AMD Phenom II X6 1055T ATI 6870 GDDR5 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Der hat sogar das gleiche Mainboard. Festplatte ist dafür etwas kleiner, und die CPU etwas schwächer.

Ich hab mal einen ähnlich starken PC bei meinem "Stammladen" hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt, der ist bei den Einzelpreisen der Bauteile immer bei den günstigeren Shops zu finden. Siehe Bild im Anhang. Unterschied: X4 965 mit 3,2GHz und ein Mainboard, das auch für Sockel AM3+ kompatibel wäre, dazu noch ein vermutlich besseres Netzeil als bei den KomplettPCs - der kostet mit Windows und Zusammenbau dann aber schon etwas über 600€. 

Insofern ist dieser Shinobee-PC vom Preis her echt gut, denn dessen Sixcore ist zwar unnötig, aber da er den gleichen Takt wie der X4 965 hat, ist der Sixcore natürlich immer mindestens gleichstark. Selbst wenn da als Festplatte vielleicht eine langsamere drin sein sollte: für 30-40€ könntest Du eine schnelle mit 500GB nachrüsten und dort selber windows dann installieren, wenn Du wilst. Einzige mögliche Schwachpunkte sind halt vielleicht das Gehäuse und der CPU-Kühler (was Lautstärke betrifft) und das Netzteil (vlt reicht es halt genau für den PC, aber für eine spätere Aufrüstung mit einer besseren Grafikkarte wird es vlt eng), und beim RAM isses halt vermutlich "no name", was aber egal ist: wenn es läuft, dann läuft es


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Für 800 Euro kann man aber noch mehr wie einen 1055T verbauen, ich würde da lieber den i5 2400 verbauen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Die genannten PCs kostet aber 600€ und nicht 800€. Da er ja kein Notebook nimmt und daher noch Monitor usw. braucht, soll der PC ja nicht mehr als ca. 600€ kosten.

Und der von mir favorisierte "Shinobee" hat nen 1090T, nicht "nur" nen 1055T


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Sorry ich hab mal wieder gepennt.


----------



## Stryker79 (12. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die genannten PCs kostet aber 600€ und nicht 800€. Da er ja kein Notebook nimmt und daher noch Monitor usw. braucht, soll der PC ja nicht mehr als ca. 600€ kosten.
> 
> Und der von mir favorisierte "Shinobee" hat nen 1090T, nicht "nur" nen 1055T


 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!

Werde mir dann den Shinobee-PC bestellen mit dem Monitor - in paar Tagen kann ich dann vermutlich auch was sagen zur Leistung usw.


----------

